# Fat so jiggly :( with pics 3/12/19 Update, new photo



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Long time I've been on here so hi again  basically I got fat as hell and I've been losing weight, 15stone 10 down too 11 stone 9 this morning...but my fat looks so squishy and droops but it doesn't feel like lose skin if I pull it it's just so jelly like my routine is compound lifts 3 times a week and 2 hours of cardio a week

I'll put the before and after pics in belly gone down a lot but still so flab I guess I'm around 20%bf now? What you guys think?

































So back again, down another 14lbs ( 11,9 too 10,8 ) since last update but honestly I can hardly see results  my weight is going down pretty consistantly and Im not stalling but looking in photos I just cant get rid of the flab around my midsection, still doing hiit, liss and weights, cheated like 5 times and my diet is on point, would say I'm losing muscle since flab isn't going ? but i have hardly any too lose anyway lol and my diet is around 100-130g a protein a day which is pretty high for someone with little mass. only benefit is it does feel like im not going to have loose skin and it seems to be getting tighter, any guesses around what my bf is? 20% was way too low last time, more like 30 i think, guessing im around 18-20? anyway here are the photos and I found another old fatty one that shows how massive I got lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My main thought is that you've lost a huge amount of fat there - top work :thumbup1: .

I hope I'm wrong, but I fear you will find that as you continue to lose fat from where you are now you will end up with some loose skin.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

First of all massive congratulations.... You've done really really well so far.... Big difference between pictures

You're obviously doing something right... Maybe up cardio a bit.

Just keep working mate it'll tighten up


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Great work fella, keep at it and as @FelonEshould tighten up as you lose more weight


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Well done, great effort, but I don't think that is 20%, more like 30 imho


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Keep it up, its not loose skin, its loose fat. It will tighten up as you continue to lose fat. Skin is almost paper thin, give yourself a pinch where its hanging and you'll see there is still at least an inch of fat underneath. I have a similar issue, been overweight for almost thirty years and I'm way older than you, and no loose skin, just a bit of stubborn fat thats older than you that still needs to go away.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb Well done for what you have achieved to date.

As said it is more fat than loose skin and the good news is that as the skin stretched over time, it will also will tighten over time. It will not happen fast but it will happen. There are plenty of products that can help with collagen to aid tightening up the skin that you can look at.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fair play mate, I was 20 stone and got down to 13 and a half. I had a huge power belly and moobs.

The power belly turned into an overhang around 15 and a half stone. I wont lie, I was really demoralised and I ended up putting weight back on.

I was told that the over hang will go, I didn't believe it myself. I got back on the wagon and guess what...

The overhang has gone :thumb . I don't have a 6 pack but I had a flat belly with no love handles.

Just keep on keeping on mate, it wont be as bad as you think.


----------



## zandadbo (Sep 15, 2018)

Spot on that mate, I need to do something similar myself! My love handles are killing me.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Keep it up, its not loose skin, its loose fat. It will tighten up as you continue to lose fat. Skin is almost paper thin, give yourself a pinch where its hanging and you'll see there is still at least an inch of fat underneath. I have a similar issue, been overweight for almost thirty years and I'm way older than you, and *no loose skin, just a bit of stubborn fat thats older than you that still needs to go away.*


 Eat less

Move around more

Take drugs

Pick the right parents


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@skiersteve

Mate your story is the same as mine.

The good news is that you're mentally tough to get this far. People you know are complimenting you, no doubt. And you smile and feel good.

In about a year of lifting and eating you won't recognise yourself. The same people who complimented you this year will be frightened of your dedication this time next year. Then you're an intermediate.

Keep at it - you're already a success story. f**k the loose saggy skin and moobs. Your increased confidence and control will over-compensate.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

It looks like a bit if loose skin but also could be some fat aswell. Your still young so you have that as advantage for your skin to bounce back. You might not think your skin is bouncing back but that's because your continuing to loose weight. Once your weight loss stalls give it time (months maybe I don't know) and your skin should bounce back, at least more so than it has now anyway


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

skiersteve said:


> Long time I've been on here so hi again  basically I got fat as hell and I've been losing weight, 15stone 10 down too 11 stone 9 this morning...but my fat looks so squishy and droops but it doesn't feel like lose skin if I pull it it's just so jelly like my routine is compound lifts 3 times a week and 2 hours of cardio a week
> 
> I'll put the before and after pics in belly gone down a lot but still so flab I guess I'm around 20%bf now? What you guys think?
> 
> ...


 Bro are those eyebrows real?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Bro are those eyebrows real?


 Surely you can see they are caterpillars mate ffs :lol:


----------



## nordwy (Aug 3, 2018)

You're losing weight too fast. Not that it's a bad thing but make it faster and you'll have more loose skin in no time too.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

nordwy said:


> You're losing weight too fast. Not that it's a bad thing but make it faster and you'll have more loose skin in no time too.


 Have you evidence that says losing the weight more slowly means you get less loose skin?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice1 how long did that take you? and I'd say that yeah you still carry fat but there is definitely loose skin there to. I'm not sure if it's more to do with being older but if you're young and the loose skin is not a massive amount I don't see how it wouldn't tighten up over time? Like there are people with huge amounts but they have lost hundreddds of pounds so big difference in the amount of skin


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

OP hasn't logged in since 8 September...


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Nice1 how long did that take you? and I'd say that yeah you still carry fat but there is definitely loose skin there to. I'm not sure if it's more to do with being older but if you're young and the loose skin is not a massive amount I don't see how it wouldn't tighten up over time? Like there are people with huge amounts but they have lost hundreddds of pounds so big difference in the amount of skin


 Took me 4 months so far, heres 2 more pic I took 10 mins ago, this is another -6lbs from the original photos, Id say the skin looks like its not sagging as much so I have faith, still about 10 more pounds to go thou  and Im only 26 so hopefully age is on my side!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

FelonE said:


> First of all massive congratulations.... You've done really really well so far.... Big difference between pictures
> 
> You're obviously doing something right... Maybe up cardio a bit.
> 
> Just keep working mate it'll tighten up


 Thanks  I keep doing 5x5 but added in 5k and 10ks too (have a half marathon in march) cardio definitely seem to be helping and i'm fairly certain the skin is tightening up, just got too keep at it!


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Bro are those eyebrows real?


 unfortunately they are haha, I do get them waxed normally and thin them out but yea thats been a while lol


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

skiersteve said:


> unfortunately they are haha, I do get them waxed normally and thin them out but yea thats been a while lol


 Keep em, it's a sign of power...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

skiersteve said:


> unfortunately they are haha, I do get them waxed normally and thin them out but yea thats been a while lol





D 4 Damage said:


> Keep em, it's a sign of power...


 Yeah I like them as well, they look like there juiced up


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I like them as well, they look like there juiced up


 Hench-brows.... The kid could be the 4th Gallagher brother,


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I wonder if he takes the brows from his mum or dad

post up pics mate


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Gh or peptides will help loads , I bet even winstrol would benefit you


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

mate you doing fu**ing amazing keep it up


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Update back on first page  3/12/2019


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Well done bud!

It takes a sh1t load of time of being hungry to get to where you are.

Respect.

Like already said, just keep doing what you're doing,

Don't feel that you have to watch every calorie, have a good cheat meal once a week.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow

you're a completely different person @skiersteve !

Amazing . Great job


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Really impressive work fella. Keep it up!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Well done mate great job! Keep going


----------

